# Bolton: Good golly miss molly!



## billski (Nov 22, 2016)

[FONT=&quot]Just got this email from Bolton Valley.  25" in 72 hours!  Everyone forgets they have their own little snow belt over there.   Even if it melts/refreezes, the base building is awesome.  I just love/hate that they are already at 36% of last season's snow total.


With Thanksgiving only a few days away, many people will takesome time to reflect on what they're thankful for. We've had one thing to beespecially thankful for recently, snow. Thanks to winter storm Argos, we'vepicked up a whopping 25" over the past 72 hours. Combine that with thestorm from the end of October and we're up to 46" on the season, already36% of last season's snow total. Clearly a sign of good things to come.[/FONT]


----------



## benski (Nov 22, 2016)

billski said:


> [FONT="]
> With Thanksgiving only a few days away, many people will takesome time to reflect on what they're thankful for. We've had one thing to beespecially thankful for recently, snow. Thanks to winter storm Argos, we'vepicked up a whopping 25" over the past 72 hours. Combine that with thestorm from the end of October and we're up to 46" on the season, already36% of last season's snow total. Clearly a sign of good things to come.[/FONT]


I think killington has past half its total for last season and Binghamton NY has had more than last winter.


----------



## dlague (Nov 22, 2016)

billski said:


> [FONT=&quot]Just got this email from Bolton Valley.  25" in 72 hours!  Everyone forgets they have their own little snow belt over there.   Even if it melts/refreezes, the base building is awesome.  I just love/hate that they are already at 36% of last season's snow total.
> 
> 
> With Thanksgiving only a few days away, many people will takesome time to reflect on what they're thankful for. We've had one thing to beespecially thankful for recently, snow. Thanks to winter storm Argos, we'vepicked up a whopping 25" over the past 72 hours. Combine that with thestorm from the end of October and we're up to 46" on the season, already36% of last season's snow total. Clearly a sign of good things to come.[/FONT]


Ya and if this keeps up, Bolton Valley has great pricing on liftopia in December up to and including Christmas then January 2nd too.

$19

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 23, 2016)

If only they could be arsed to open. Don't get me wrong Bolton Valley is one of my favorite places but they do take their sweet time.


----------



## dlague (Nov 23, 2016)

Looks like they have a hard opening of December 10th

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2016)

That makes sense for them. Tight margins at Bolton. No sense in eating into profit early season. When I was at UVM they were NELSAPd for a year

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Nov 23, 2016)

billski said:


> Just got this email from Bolton Valley.  25" in 72 hours!  Everyone forgets they have their own little snow belt over there.   Even if it melts/refreezes, the base building is awesome.  I just love/hate that they are already at 36% of last season's snow total.
> 
> 
> With Thanksgiving only a few days away, many people will takesome time to reflect on what they're thankful for. We've had one thing to beespecially thankful for recently, snow. Thanks to winter storm Argos, we'vepicked up a whopping 25" over the past 72 hours. Combine that with thestorm from the end of October and we're up to 46" on the season, already36% of last season's snow total. Clearly a sign of good things to come.


what do you care? You don't care about skiing until January.


----------

